# ETKA 7.2 Final 2009



## St0n3d (Aug 3, 2009)

So here is the link for anyone u wants to download it!
 
http://www.mininova.org/get/2762139/

Comps.

St0n3d


----------



## scott_159 (Jan 23, 2009)

what program do you need to open this?


----------



## St0n3d (Aug 3, 2009)

well its a torrent u will need any kind off torrent dowloader

Go for utorrent, then unpack zip files and install following the readme txt i believe.

Its a good program for parts number and how to assemble them and so on.

Cheers mate.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Needs a password :x


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

triplefan said:


> Needs a password :x


The torrent link has the following in it

PASSWORD --> geodeejay

Josh


----------



## St0n3d (Aug 3, 2009)

PASSWORD --> geodeejay

ETKA v7.2 IS THE LATEST VERSION AVAILABLE AND COVERS ALL MARKETS UP TO THE PRESENT DAY.

Brands covered:

VOLKSWAGEN >2009
update 724 / 105

AUDI >2009
update 724 / 105

SKODA >2009
update 259

SEAT >2009
update 253

ETKA v7.2 EPC (Electronic Parts Catalogue) contains information about spare parts and factory accessories for VOLKSWAGEN, AUDI, SKODA, SEAT (all regions, Brazil, China, Local Market, Mexico, South Africa, USA).

ETKA v7.2 is the most comprehensive documentation available on the market at the present day (updated version shows 2009 models).

All information is easily located with very easy to use controls so you can find what you need in the shortest possible time.

Fully detailed zoomable diagrams, schematics, exploded views, make this software very useful for assembly and disassembling. All sections are printable.

Change the level of magnification. Items in the illustration can be moved around by pointing, clicking and dragging.

ETKA contains very detailed information about every part of any Volkswagen or Audi created from the early days until today and that is the reason that makes this program perfect also for old timer collectors (ETKA includes the old original beetle form the 40s!!!).

Media: 1 DVD
Language: English, US English, German, Swedish, Turkish, Croatian, Slovenian, Czech, Danish, Hungarian, Japanese, Portuguese, Polish, Chinese, French, Russian, Dutch, Spanish, Italian.

Operative System: Win98, NT, 2000, XP.
Space Required: 2.5GB of free disc space.
Short Illustrated Installation Guide: Included.

Well sorry guys fall asleep yesterday here's pass and some other stuff


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link St0n3d, nice one.

Got it working, even managed to get it in English instead of Russian.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

anyone else stuck with 0KBS transfer rate??


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi mate i download torrent files everyday, but i cant manage to get this working. I have unzipped it and put it on a disc but it does nothing. Please help??


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

got it installed but any ideas how you get english... i obviously selected english during install but it looks like it's russia to me :?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

ignore me it's shown on screen shot 2


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> ignore me it's shown on screen shot 2


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Finally got this software to work. It was me doing it wrong, I never mounted the iso image on the disc properly. What a plonker... :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

itsmeagain said:


> Finally got this software to work. It was me doing it wrong, I never mounted the iso image on the disc properly. What a plonker... :lol:


I just ran it from the C:drive then deleted the files...


----------



## owskie (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi there
Is this the last version for 2009 or are there any new versions of ETKA.Is this the last update?


----------

